# Hallway Hutch



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Made this shelved hallway piece to make use of a small corner in a couple’s home for photos, books, etc. Only 12” deep and 4’ wide, it was fitted to make use of the space without interfering with hallway ‘traffic’.

This was my first opportunity to use the DeWalt Bench Mortiser, which sped the process up a good deal, and an attempt to perform cabinet building. Hardly perfect from my perspective but the couple was very happy to make use of the area.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Your a busy guy, Brian, sure looks good to me. Pine is nice wood to work with.
Herb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Look,en good Brian


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a very nice and practical project. It is really a book case that doubles as a hall table. Books and movie CDs fill a lot of shelves around here, so this would be a good choice behind a sofa as well. Well done and good use of the new mortiser. How do you like using the DeWalt mortising machine? I bet with pine it really cuts like butter.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I think this is a good solution to a common problem - "dead" space in a house. Looks like a good build. Is the rounded end near a corner? That makes a lot of sense - a 90 deg corner would have people clipping it. 

I don't see any issues that make it "hardly perfect" but then I am quite self-critical so I know where that comes from.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Tom - the mortiser is a great addition and cuts walnut every bit as well as pine, assuming your bits are sharp enough to cut you without warning! Really speeds up the process of joinery.

Phil - I’m still coming out of the starting gate on woodworking and am battling the constant flaws inherent with that phase of the process. Eventually, I will quit complaining about my inadequacies. Thanks for the vote of confidence...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Bstrom said:


> Tom - the mortiser is a great addition and cuts walnut every bit as well as pine, assuming your bits are sharp enough to cut you without warning! Really speeds up the process of joinery.
> 
> Phil - I’m still coming out of the starting gate on woodworking and am battling the constant flaws inherent with that phase of the process. Eventually, I will quit complaining about my inadequacies. Thanks for the vote of confidence...


Check out this pdf of the 18 things that help me speed up my learning curve. It is pretty long, but has pictures and it was written to share my lessons and mistakes. Hopefully it will help you move ahead a little faster and save you from wasting money as I have from time to time. Don't try to do everything at once, and you don't have to have every tool to do good work. Where I live, pine is easy to find so I use it a lot, and save the hardwood for fancy stuff.


----------

